# Our F@H Team needs our help



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Alright ladies, our TPU F@H Team has decided to join the Chimp Challenge this year.

Every year when they join us WCG peeps we switch over whatever cards/compatible CPU's we can to F@H to give them as much of a boost as possible.

In the link above you'll find all the info about this years Chimp Challenge, below you'll find how-to's and tutorials on how to setup your rigs for F@H.  

Folding Essentials / Tutorials

Let's give them a hand and show the rest TPU is BOSS!   

Who's down? 

*NOTE: have your rigs switched and Folding a few days before to be fully up to speed by the time the contest starts.  Also remember, we all fold under ONE USERNAME "ChimPowerUp"
*


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

I'm in 

I'll bring the 6870 from my main rig for GPU folding and one of my crunchers in for CPU/GPU folding

Now to figure out how to do that...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm in
> 
> I'll bring the 6870 from my main rig for GPU crunching and one of my crunchers in for CPU/GPU crunching
> 
> Now to figure out how to do that...



In that link there are tutorials.  But check, not all CPU's can fold successfully I think as they won't finish the WU fast enough.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2012)

I'm in. I'll use my x6 with the Cf setup. All rest of my crunchers won't hack it.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Every year when they join us WCG peeps we switch over *whatever cards/compatible CPU's *we can to F@H to give them as much of a boost as possible.



Is there a list of cards/compatible CPU's around so we can check our hardware and potential ppd?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 3, 2012)

AMD 5xxx, NVIDIA 8xxx (Fermi 4xx or higher preferred) should be minimum for GPU folding.

I'd say Phenom-era AMD CPUs and decent Conroe or higher CPUs, but I never fold on my CPU.


----------



## stinger608 (May 3, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> but I never fold on my CPU.



Why is that Jstn?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 3, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Why is that Jstn?



I feel that crunching is a better use of my CPUs. Since I have 7 video cards and 4 CPUs to use, I dedicate my GPUs to F@H and CPUs to WCG. Gives me an opportunity to do both projects too.


----------



## stinger608 (May 3, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I feel that crunching is a better use of my CPUs. Since I have 7 video cards and 4 CPUs to use, I dedicate my GPUs to F@H and CPUs to WCG. Gives me an opportunity to do both projects too.



 Never thought of it that way! Hmm, excellent idea man..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2012)

That's what I do, GPU's for folding, CPU's for crunching.  Speaking of I need to get my GTX295 folding.

Reminder!

The Official Chimp Challenge 2012, May 15th-25th


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 12, 2012)

Just a reminder guy's, the Chimp Challenge starts on Tuesday @ 12pm Pacific(3pm EST or 19:00 GMT). Please have you rigs switched over on Sunday, so we are up to full speed on Monday. Many thanks from your F@H brothers for your participation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2012)

Switching over tonight as a matter of fact 

BUCK, any good guides on setting up an i7 for Folding?  Not sure if one in the link in the OP, posting from mobile right now. Help me out!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 12, 2012)

overall what helps out people the most crunching or folding


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2012)

I'd say they both help out tremendously.  They both have the same objectives.  I personally like WCG, but that can just because it's where I spend all my time.  I fold as well, I just had my folding rig down forever.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2012)

My quick guidelines:
*Clean out your systems as needed.  This will generate heat.
*If you are running a Nvidia GPU, it does not matter which "client" you use, V7 or FAHTracker.  These front ends are so good that the console clients no longer need to be considered.
*If you are running an ATI/AMD GPU and that GPU is HD5xxx or higher, you must use V7.
*There are no Work Units (WU's) left for the HD2xxx-HD4xxx.  Sorry.
*Stanford's guide for the V7 client is good. http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGuide
*Step 5 in our The Official Chimp Challenge 2012, May 15th-25th thread is normally no longer needed.  The client now recognizes hd5xxx and newer during the install.
*A lot of questions have been asked and answered over the last few days.  Just think of the last 2 weeks of the following threads as our FAQ's. 
*** F@h Tech Assistance Thread ***  Best place to ask questions
TPU's F@H Team
*We appreciate those who come to help and will do everthing that we can, as quickly as we can to answer your questions. (but I won't be available on Sunday until late)
*Team: 50711, Username: ChimPowerUp  I suggest you copy and paste the username because *capitalization matters*!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> The Official Chimp Challenge 2012, May 15th-25th



How dare they start on Diablo 3 release day :shadedshu   ill fold on my 6870


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Switching over tonight as a matter of fact
> 
> BUCK, any good guides on setting up an i7 for Folding?  Not sure if one in the link in the OP, posting from mobile right now. Help me out!



Just use Fahtracker V2. Configure the client and it's set and forget.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright ladies, our TPU F@H Team has decided to join the Chimp Challenge this year.
> 
> Every year when they join us WCG peeps we switch over whatever cards/compatible CPU's we can to F@H to give them as much of a boost as possible.
> 
> ...



I already have my main rig setup for this! It will be folding a 2600K @ 4.3ghz and a stock 560TI 2gb!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 13, 2012)

so change username and leave team # as is?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 13, 2012)

Yes^


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2012)

Last call guy's. Chimp Challenge starts tomorrow. If you need help setting up the clients, PM me and I will help you.


----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

Alright after getting my new rig all together, I ran into a problem. Thanks to Buck Nasty, Its running fine now. I'm switched over for the team.

p.s. Thanks Buck. Pulled out the 275 and just running 460 for now. Seems to run just fine again.


----------

